# How to adjust pressure on Hubbell AC-0789



## baskervi (Jan 11, 2015)

I have an older (70's) 20 gallon Craftsman compressor that had a leaky switch that finally quit cutting off the motor. I found a great deal here (AC0789 145-175 PSI PRESSURE SWITCH), and I know it's rated at 175/145 psi, but after Googling around, it seemed as if this switch was adjustable. It showed up last week, but I can't figure out how to adjust it, and I'm beginning to think it isn't possible. Has anyone else tried to adjust this? Thanks


----------

